# Bolens QT series cruise control?



## Larry Elie (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

I just picked up a Bolens QT17 with a tiller; it's to be a tiller-only machine. I had an old 1225 tube frame with a tiller and 8" extension, and I put the extension on the QT17; it's got lots more power and at 41" wide it works fine. I'm selling the old 1225 with the narrow 33" tiller...

What I don't have on the QT17 is cruise control. Lots of people don't like it. I've used both. For mowing, pedal is fine. For tilling, nice and fine, either hand set speed control or cruise control is much better; it's hard to hold 1/2 a mph with the foot. Does anyone know of either a cruise control kit available, new or used, or just the schematic of what they sold so I can built one?


----------

